# 2 new sigs



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

2 same style sigs I did tonight. What do you guys think?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like them especially that Anderson Silva one.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

They're both great...but that Liddell one is sickk.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I liek them Simple and Nice.. The Chuck one is extremly nice for my taste.. Good job bud.


----------

